# Woofersetc.com. Is it safe to buy from them?



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm fixing to drop a bit of money on some stereo equipment and I'm curious if anyone has had any problems with them? Specifically Boston Acoustics equipment.


----------



## yoshiboy_21 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have bought from them before. No problems.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything high end? I'm fixing to purchase some BA's SPZ60's and I just want to make sure everything is legit. 

I've google'd them and people have had a couple of problems with them but that seemed to have been back in 2007 most of the time.

I'm just weary.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd rather buy from SonicElectronix to be honest. They've always treated me well, even when i had problems.

I have bought from woofersetc before, without any issues...but, my friend bought a kicker amp that they hosed him on.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

aphexacid said:


> I'd rather buy from SonicElectronix to be honest. They've always treated me well, even when i had problems.
> 
> I have bought from woofersetc before, without any issues...but, my friend bought a kicker amp that they hosed him on.


Hrm...I'll have to look into more then. 

I was originally going to buy from SE but seems everyone likes Woofersetc better.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Cheaper too Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6-1/2" Component Systems Car Speakers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix

and cheaper STILL if you buy it off their ebay store. same warranty applies as their site NEW Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6.5" Component Car Speakers - eBay (item 360228769953 end time Feb-22-10 04:27:33 PST)


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Devourment said:


> Hrm...I'll have to look into more then.
> 
> I was originally going to buy from SE but seems everyone likes Woofersetc better.


Thats very odd. I've always got the vibe about the reverse. Woofersetc is known to do some shady ****.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

aphexacid said:


> Thats very odd. I've always got the vibe about the reverse. Woofersetc is known to do some shady ****.



Yeah that's what I've been reading. I google mapped them earlier. There store is in the fkin ghetto.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

SonicElectronix people are always very friendly. They even replaced a 12W6 i bought for a family member when it came frozen thanks to ups playing football with it. 

Sent me another one next day air! They went after UPS themselves.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

aphexacid said:


> SonicElectronix people are always very friendly. They even replaced a 12W6 i bought for a family member when it came frozen thanks to ups playing football with it.
> 
> Sent me another one next day air! They went after UPS themselves.


Yeah. I use to work for FedEx Express. There wasn't anything we didn't chunk like a football.


----------



## stryfe (Sep 28, 2009)

I have no experience with woofersect, but I can vouch for Sonicelectronix's service and support. I'll definitely do business with them again.


----------



## WAwatchnut (Sep 5, 2009)

I've ordered a bunch of stuff from both Sonic and Woofers etc, and haven't had any problems with either. Sonic tends to be cheaper, and they definitely seem to run their operations well - everything arrives well packed and is shipped quickly.


----------



## mspiegle (Sep 25, 2009)

I have ordered from WoofersEtc.com multiple times and have never had a problem. I've even dropped by their shop on short notice to pickup things I had forgotten. They're nice guys and I personally wouldn't hesitate to do business with them.

And yes, their shop is in the "fkin ghetto".


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/72899-woofers-etc.html


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/72899-woofers-etc.html



Yeah I've read that one.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

It's as safe to buy from Woofersetc [see resellerratings of WoofersEtc] as it is from any other online vendor. 
( Sonic  has good customer ratings as well...while others  don't fair too well) 

Though there are many manufacturers that won't warranty or service their products being sold online, so you'll need to rely on the vendors return policy/warranty coverage. If buying authorised is important to you, do your research beforehand.


----------



## 01ws6 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought a JL 12w6v2 from them and a few other things...no problems....


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have bought from both Sonic Electronix and Woofers Etc. Great service from both. UPS Broke one of the baskets on one of the MB Quart Subs I bought, but Woofers Etc made good on it, without any problems or delays.

I would and will buy from both again...

-Mike


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

you are safe


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

aphexacid said:


> Cheaper too Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6-1/2" Component Systems Car Speakers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix
> 
> and cheaper STILL if you buy it off their ebay store. same warranty applies as their site NEW Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6.5" Component Car Speakers - eBay (item 360228769953 end time Feb-22-10 04:27:33 PST)


These were $569.99 on their website last week....


----------



## Galante (Jun 10, 2009)

bought JL and Morel stuff from Woofers no problems!


----------



## Ginobli07 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never used Woofersetc, but I have done Sonic Electronix multiple, multiple times and no problems what so ever. Returns were quick and simple, and product replacement was easy as well. With Sonic Electronix now you can even get a 3 year Squaretrade warranty even if you don't have the authorized manufacturers warranty. I just bought a JL Slash 300/2v2 today from them with that warranty. I read the details and it sounds pretty solid.  Also picked up some Streetwires ZN9's.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Squaretrade is awesome man! Best thing ever.


----------



## Ginobli07 (Jan 21, 2010)

aphexacid said:


> Squaretrade is awesome man! Best thing ever.


What experience do you have with it? So that I can get a general sense of what to expect if it is needed.


----------



## kboyta (Mar 23, 2009)

aphexacid said:


> Cheaper too Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6-1/2" Component Systems Car Speakers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix
> 
> and cheaper STILL if you buy it off their ebay store. same warranty applies as their site NEW Boston Acoustics SPZ60 6.5" Component Car Speakers - eBay (item 360228769953 end time Feb-22-10 04:27:33 PST)


Ive ordered from Sonic a few times and didnt have any problems either. Also if you do buy from their ebay store you can combine Bing cashback with ebates and get another 10% in cash back from your purchase.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Do not buy from dealercostcaraudio.com!!!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

kboyta said:


> Ive ordered from Sonic a few times and didnt have any problems either. Also if you do buy from their ebay store you can combine Bing cashback with ebates and get another 10% in cash back from your purchase.


This. Very impressed with Sonic on my purchase; fast shipping, good follow through and follow up. Plus a great deal (the PPI 355cs); Bing was 7% at the time, but still a great deal without BCB.

I've not purchased from Woofersetc but they were very good about answering my questions on products when I have inquired.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sonic is great, especially if you live in California, you get your stuff in days.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

swong46 said:


> Sonic is great, especially if you live in California, you get your stuff in days.



Yeah. I ordered my SPZ's from Sonic and I HAD to order my IDQ from Woofersetc.

Both were really good. Now just got to make sure everything is good when it gets here


----------



## mspiegle (Sep 25, 2009)

swong46 said:


> Sonic is great, especially if you live in California, you get your stuff in days.


WoofersEtc is in Los Angeles, CA - so you can also get fast shipping in CA. With all the positive feedback for each business, It looks like you can't really go wrong with either one. It's probably just a question of which one has what you want, and maybe which one is authorized.


----------



## John O'Connell (Aug 22, 2019)

has anyone here ever bought from qualitymobilevideo are they safe to buy from


----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

06/25/2020

Woofersetc is asking me to pay, or purchase part of the product that should be covered under warranty. Purchased image dynamics *** speakers through Amazon, July 2019. Paid ** Paid *** to have them installed in Feb. 2020. They stopped working in March 2020. Emailed manufacturer, they replied that item no longer made, or covered under their warranty. It would have to be covered under woofersetc warranty, and they would contact woofersetc for help with this matter. I contacted woofersetc since they have a one year warranty. At first they asked me to pay **** to do a field destroy and they would send me a new set. Why would I pay **** since under warranty. Paid *** to uninstall and *** to return via UPS. Then they claimed they were damaged during shipping. I don't believe that. Now they are saying that only the crossover and the midrange of the speakers is covered under warranty and not the tweeters. Asked for explanation, didn't get a clear one, and asking me to purchase the tweeters separately. How can only part of a product be covered under warranty and not the entire thing. Their website shows they are still selling the same item. Why not send a new set? Their replies have raised a great concern that they are not an honest company. I have all emails sent from me and from them. Also the email from the manufacturer. I since have bought speakers from a local dealer because of the long waiting period from woofersetc.


----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

So after writing this bad review on them, they emailed me to remove the review before they send back my speakers that I've paid for. Sounds like robbery.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

You’ve had them for over a year now since you purchased them and they offered to cover some of the expense? I think that’s actually pretty decent of them. No one ever does that for speakers that are no longer made.


----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

Bought in July 2019. Installed in March 2020, returned in april 2020. Under a year and only worked for one month. So you tell me about why everything is not covered by warranty. Yeah there not made anymore. But they're still selling these.


----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

He's not giving me free goods. It's under warranty. He's replacing the crossover, but not the tweeters.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I went and read their warranty terms. See below. They say it can be returned for warranty service. Doesn’t look like shipping costs are covered. For a $229 product that is discontinued with likely little to no profit margins I think they are doing the right thing. Many people abuse these companies and return products that they abused or improperly set up and broke and claim foul play at the companies expense. I’m not saying that is you but they have to protect themselves or they’ll go out of business. Maybe you can reason with them and get a store credit instead to use towards something that is better or comparable. it is known that image dynamics has had issues with those speakers. 

“Returns and Exchanges
Brand new, products can be returned within 30 days of order invoice date. These products must be returned in 100% brand new condition, unopened, unused, with no blemishes or signs of installation, complete with all original parts and accessories. Shipping costs are non-refundable, and a 20% restocking fee will apply. In some cases, the restocking fee can be waived if the value of the returned products is used as an in-store credit. In the event that a customer refuses delivery of a package, a return shipping charge will be made by the shipping carrier. This charge will be deducted from the customer's credit.

Warranty
Each and every product for sale on WoofersEtc.com is covered under a full 1 Year Warranty (unless otherwise stated on the product page) and can be returned for a period of 1 year for warranty service. If you have purchased a product from us within 1 year of the order invoice date and it is failing to perform as intended by its manufacturer, please contact us.”


----------



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm already out a lot of money. I paid a custom radio shop to install, paid to have them removed, and paid to have them shipped back to them. 130+229. They won't refund, store credit, or just send a new set. I have communicated with image dynamics, and yeah no longer made, or in stock. They sold all remaining to woofersetc. Probably at a cheap price. At this point I just want my speakers that I paid for back and will never buy from them again. I'm retired and this is a significant loss to me.thanks


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

rb042, I’m sorry to see that. If I had a 5x7 set laying around I would send them to you but I don’t. All I have are some older Polk 6500.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Can you just remove the bad review, get your speakers back and _then_ re-post the bad review? I don't know all of the details of the situation, but a review should never interfere with warranty replacement and/or be used to hold your equipment "hostage".


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I have always stayed away from Woofers etc because of stories like this. I'm sure most people don't have issues with items bought but some of the warranty issues sound pretty crazy with them.


----------



## Destarah (Feb 24, 2019)

I would contact Amazon ... if the purchase was made through them they will go to bat for you, it is important that companies selling through them don't create a bad experience for customers.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

The ONLY reason I consider ordering anything from Woofers ETC is through Amazon. I get this false sense that Amazon would actually back me. With that said, I recently ordered a Sundown Audio SD-4 from them and the shipment came perfect within 3 days.

Ge0


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm sure that most of their orders are problem-free. However, it's how they handle the orders that _aren't_ problem-free that _really_ matters. Sounds like they're not so good at that. 

I used to avoid Crutchfield because they were more expensive than most. However, in my old age, I've learned that quality is usually more important than quantity. I'd rather pay a little more with Crutchfield, but get free, super-fast delivery (usually next-day for me), super-easy no-questions-asked returns if I'm not happy with the item, "free" items like speaker adapters and fantastic support (even tech support) if needed - just to name a few of the advantages. At the end of the day, the slightly higher cost is well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

jtrosky said:


> I'm sure that most of their orders are problem-free. However, it's how they handle the orders that _aren't_ problem-free that _really_ matters. Sounds like they're not so good at that.
> 
> I used to avoid Crutchfield because they were more expensive than most. However, in my old age, I've learned that quality is usually more important than quantity. I'd rather pay a little more with Crutchfield, but get free, super-fast delivery (usually next-day for me), super-easy no-questions-asked returns if I'm not happy with the item, "free" items like speaker adapters and fantastic support (even tech support) if needed - just to name a few of the advantages. At the end of the day, the slightly higher cost is well worth the peace of mind.


I totally agree on what you said about Crutchfield. There is a reason they have been around for 25+ years.

Ge0


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought my Zapco iPhone R-IV DSP controller from WoofersEtc.com and it was great. They sent it FEdEx and they they insured and I had to show my ID and sign for it to actually receive it from FedEx. Id buy from them again


----------



## Rugerhawk76 (Feb 17, 2019)

PM’d you.


----------

